# Child under 2 years old



## Nebraska (Nov 26, 2017)

We will be traveling on the CZ in the family room - 2 adults, 5 year old, 3 year old, and less than 2 year old. The ticket does NOT list the name of the under 2 - is that ok?


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 26, 2017)

Did you book the infant under 2? If you did you're fine. If not, add the infant. Under 2 is free.


----------



## BCL (Nov 26, 2017)

Nothing unusual. Even if you declare an infant at the time of booking, nothing shows up on the ticket (for whatever reason) that indicates that there's an infant. When my kid was under 2, we arrived and the conductor clearly acknowledged that he saw both of us listed on the manifest.

Of course you theoretically would need to share a seat if it's coach, but I've heard of attendants clearing a seat for the infant.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Nov 27, 2017)

If you listed the infant when purchasing the ticket, you are fine. All transportation companies need to know everyone who is traveling in case of an emergency. You will do fine in the Family Room, space for all of you, daytime and at night.


----------



## ljohn2030 (Nov 27, 2017)

We have traveled multiple times on the train with our daughter, who is about 2 1/2. We would always list her, and the conductor would always ask about her. They never asked for ID. I would contact Amtrak and add her - it is free, and I am sure that they will make it easy. It will also eliminate any confusion/delays both before and after you are on the train. The only downside is that the infant cannot accrue Guest Reward points!


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 27, 2017)

They earn the regular 2 points per $ for the fare paid. Because the fare is $0, they earn ($0 x 2 points per $) -0- points!


----------



## PVD (Nov 27, 2017)

Infants (below 2 years old) do not count as fare paying passengers. They are not entitled to a seat, which is a moot point in a sleeper. There are specific ratios applicable to adult to child and infant ratios that may cause a child to be ticketed as an adult, or an infant as a child, but again, that is not your situation. Unless dealing with unaccompanied minors or border crossing, I am pretty sure Amtrak ID policies only apply to passengers above 18 years of age.


----------

